# 11th DAV summer camp - review



## Dieter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everybody,

just a quick review on the 11th biannually DAV summer camp, that was held from the 27th of July to the 1st of August in Karlsruhe this year.

We were 175 practitioners coming from 10 countries. The participants from Russia, the USA and Hong Kong traveled to Germany especially for this camp.
Other attending countries were: Austria, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, France, Denmark, Poland and the majority came of course from Germany.

We were 12 instructors there were 25 training sessions of 90 minutes in those 6 days. We taught 166 different classes with different topics for every session, because we had 6 to 7 instructors, who taught at the same time, to have rather small groups.
Here you can download an .xls file, where you can see the class schedule with all the tropics of the camp:

http://www.abanico.de/DAV-camp-2009-class-schedule.xls


 All the instructors taught on an extremely high level.
Even though you might not know the names, here is the list of the instructors together with their Arnis rank and years in Arnis and the city where they come from:

GM Datu Dieter Knüttel, 8th Dan, 31 years, Dortmund
Master Hans Karrer, 6th Dan, 30 years, Ulm
Master Jorgen Gydesen, 6th Dan, 26 years, Ulm
Carsten Hemmersbach, 5th Dan, 23 years, Cologne
Peter Rutkowski, 4th Dan, 24 years, Essen
Sven Barchfeld, 4th Dan, 21 years, Dresden, DAV president,
Sunny Graff, 4th Dan, 24 years, Frankfurt
Ingo Hutschenreuter, 4th Dan, 24 years, Stuttgart
Benedikt Eska, 4th Dan, 20 years, Munich, DAV secretary
Bernd Vieth, 4th Dan, 24 years, Frankfurt
Philipp Wolf, 3rd Dan, 12 years, Kiel, DAV Vice president
Alexander Pisarkin, 2nd Dan, 6 years, Ekatarinburg, Russia[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]The mood was extremely good as well as the weather, so that we could train outside o the grass under the trees all week long. 
Everybody (from 14 to 73 years of age) had a great time and lots of fun.

The participants were very cooperative and helpful to all who needed help, for example during the preparation for a examination. 
Also the leisure time together in the evenings was very nice with lots of talks, jokes, dancing and also some beer.

We hat 20 black belt examinations and the examinees showed good to excellent levels. There were

9 to Lakan/Dayang  Isa, 1st Dan 
6 to Lakan Dalawa, 2nd Dan 
1 to Lakan Tatlo, 3rd Dan
4 to Lakan/Dayang Apat, 4th Dan

Also, there was a professional video team filming part of the event ans special footage for a Modern Arnis DAV Image-Clip. 
We are also very curious to see the final clip.

All together it was a great camp and we will be back in 2 years at the same location.

I will post some pictures, once I have some.

Maybe we will get some of the participants to write about their impressions as well.

Regards



Datu Dieter Knüttel
GM of the DAV[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## buguhan (Aug 6, 2009)

It was really great fun! 
All training lessons were extremly good, the location was perfect (expect the closing time of the bar: 11pm) the food was excellent and the atmosphere was brilliant as every time!

Hope to be there in two years time!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 6, 2009)

Dieter,

How could it have been anywhere near as fun as the 10th anniversary camp?  

Congratulations on a successful camp.  Hope to be able to attend in the future.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dieter (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everybody,

reading through the IMAF Camp review I thought,  not everybody wanted or had a look at the .xls file.
So I list the lessons and topics of the lessons here, so that you can get an impression about the material that was covered on our camp.

First once more the instructors with the abbreviation, that you find in front of each class, so that you know who taught what:

*DK* - GM Datu Dieter Knüttel, 8th Dan, 31 years, Dortmund
*HK* - Master Hans Karrer, 6th Dan, 30 years, Ulm
*JG* - Master Jorgen Gydesen, 6th Dan, 26 years, Ulm
*CH* - Carsten Hemmersbach, 5th Dan, 23 years, Cologne
*PR* - Peter Rutkowski, 4th Dan, 24 years, Essen
*SB* - Sven Barchfeld, 4th Dan, 21 years, Dresden, DAV president,
*SG* - Sunny Graff, 4th Dan, 24 years, Frankfurt
*IH* - Ingo Hutschenreuter, 4th Dan, 24 years, Stuttgart
*BE*- Benedikt Eska, 4th Dan, 20 years, Munich, DAV secretary
*PW*- Philipp Wolf, 3rd Dan, 12 years, Kiel, DAV Vice president
*AP* - Alexander Pisarkin, 2nd Dan, 6 years, Ekatarinburg, Russia[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*BV* - Bernd Vieth, 4th Dan, 24 years, Frankfurt

And here the lessons:

*LESSON 1*

​DK
Welcome Training


* LESSON 2*

​DK
Black belt-preparation 1

HK

Single sinawali, 12 att..+ blocks, etc.
​JG
Single sinawali, counter sinaw., variations
​CH
Counter techniques 1
​PR
Tapi Tapi special
​BV
Abanico entries and sensitivity drills
​IH
Mental training (examination preparation)


*LESSON 3*
​DK
Black belt-preparation  2
​HK
Rompida, Banda y Banda, Figure 8
​JG
Strike combinations., Tapi-Tapi sinawali r. / l.
​CH
Grading preparation    2nd and 1st Klase
​SB
Grading preparation    5th and 3rd Klase
​PR
Bo, long staff 1 (torch fire)
​PW
Figure 8 - counter and recounter, part 1


*         LESSON   4*
​IH
64 Double sinawalis
​SG
Espada y Daga


*Other topics by licensed DVD instuctors*

*Examinations: 1st Dan to 5th Dan*
*Examinations: 5th Klase to 1st Klase*


*          LESSON 5*
​IH
5-7 strike counterattacks
​SG
Sinawali variations

*Other topics by licensed DVD instuctors*

*Examinations: 1st Dan to 5th Dan*
*Examinations: 5th Klase to 1st Klase*


*LESSON 6*

*Start 14:00 Certificate  ceremony, of the examination, then*
​DK
Doublestick drills 1 (1-2 + 1-4)
​HK
Karanza (double stick, Espada y Daga)
​JG
Kicks and strikes with defense
​CH
1-1, sparring exercises and Drills
​PR
Transport and securing with and without tools
​PW
Double sinawali, butt, Tapi stop of No. 1 Stopper
​SB
Sinawali against two partner

* 
LESSON 7*
​DK
Selfdefense in the car
​HK
Doublestick 4th series
​JG
Dagger to dagger drill
​PR
Arnis with Disco-feaver
​PW
Tapi Tapi & Balintawak - compar. &   concepts1
​SB
Reverse sinawali, stick other hand, 1-1

* 
Lesson 8*
​DK
Buttcomb., 1st Disarmingseries with   stick
​HK
Abanico largo, corto
​JG
Releasing, / quick release
​CH
close distance tactics
​SG
Knife to knife
​PW
Abanico freestyle
​AP
FCS choke template

* 
LESSON 9*
​DK
SV at the wall
​HK
1st disarming series with a tool, classic corto
​JG
Sticktrapping and follow ups
​PR
empty hand drills
​PW
Takedown-, securing and ground techniques
​AP
Pangamut
​SB
Knife drills in combination


*           LESSON 10*
​DK
Stick-takedowns in close distance
​HK
Palis Palis
​JG
1st disarming ser. empty hand + fexible tool
​CH
Effective kicking and boxing
​SG
Reactive knife
​PW
Tapi Tapi & Balintawak - compar. &   concepts 2
​BE
Workshop Tapi-Tapi inside butts


*          LESSON 11*
​DK
Modern principle, Modern drill
​HK
Cinco teros
​JG
advanced sticklocks and squeezes
​CH
Tapi Tapi details
​SG
Single stick drill (Modern)
​BE
Arnis Cruzada - twirling
​PW
Selfdefense with a keyring

* 
LESSON 12*
​DK
Selfdefense at a table
​HK
Espada y Daga
​JG
Tapi Tapi combining different areas
​CH
Knife - empty hand combinations
​PR
Drills single stick
​IH
Boxing, front kick, releasing techniques

* 
LESSON 13*
​DK
Doublestick-drills 2 (2-4)
​HK
Abanico freestyle
​JG
"25" sticklocks and squeezes, simple
​CH
Stab combinatins, twirling, bear hug and chokes
​PR
Tapi Tapi part 1
​SB
Disarming series depending on the program
​PW
Throwing techniques with and without stick

* 
LESSON 14*
​DK
Tapi Tapi black belt program
​HK
Classical 1-1
​JG
Flow drill and armbar/trapping
​PR
Tapi Tapi part 2
​CH
Stike combinations and 7th disarming series
​SG
Single stick drill (classical)
​IH
Whipstr. sin., 1st double st. ser. stick + empty hd.


*LESSON 15*
​DK
Training for the instriuctors of the sumemrcamp 
and all from 3rd Dan

Rest:Leisure   time or free   lessons​through   licensed DAV instructors

*Lesson 16*
​DK
Training for the instriuctors of the sumemrcamp 
and all from 3rd Dan


            Rest:
       Leisure   time or free   lessons​through   licensed DAV instructors

*           LESSON 17*
​DK
Tapi Tapi basic and intermediate level
​HK
Classical 1-1
​JG
Empty hand defense against a stick
​CH
Diagonal attack, 1st disarm ser.other hand, ellbow
​PW
Figure 8 - counter and recounter, part  2
​SB
"DAV internal" - exchange/questions/etc

* 
LESSON   18*
​DK
Offensive Tapi Tapi
​HK
Karanza (classical)
​JG
Conter techniques against strike/Butt/stab
​CH
Empty hand techniques
​SB
Sinawali variationen
​IH
Complex doublestick-twirling combinations
​PW
Application of twirling techniques


*           LESSON 19*
​DK
Knife tapping 1
​HK
Karanza (Modern)
​JG
Def. empty hd - stick: disarm/lock/throw/pinn
​CH
Counter techniques 2
​PR
Modern - Classical
​IH
Tapi Tapi stocktrapping of Prof. Presas
​PW
Repeat: Tapi Tapi, lowkick, sipat, knee

* 
LESSON 20*
​DK
Knife tapping 2
​HK
Dulo Dulo with a    stick
​JG
counter techiques to empty hand locks 
​CH
Tapi Tapi, dominant leading
​SG
How to live and train without pain
​BE
Repeat: 5th Klase
​AP
Pangamut

* 
LESSON 21*
​DK
Doublestick Tapi
​HK
empty hand - Stick (Stick winns)
​JG
Counters to all disarming series
​PR
Tapi Tapi part 3
​SB
Repeat: 4th Klase
​IH
Modern arena: "Experience Spartakus"
​CH
Disarming , lock, throw


*         LESSON 22*
​DK
Counters to disarming techniques
​HK
Tapi Tapi
​JG
Modern Drill with locks and trapping
​PR
Bo, long staff 2 (torch fire)
​SB
Examinations preparation 5th to 1st Klase
​PW
Correct behavior when injuries happen

* 
LESSON 23*
​DK
Knife disarms drills and more
​HK
Empty hand - stick (empty hand gewinnt)
​JG
Tapi Tapi variations inside butts, left hand
​PR
Sibutt
​PW
Abanico drills / sumbrada
​SG
double stick
​SB
*Examination 5th to 1st Klase*


*        LESSON 24*
​DK
Dulo-Dulo / Impact Kerambit
​HK
Double stick 1st, 2nd and 3rd series
​JG
Butt 1-1 with dirarm and lock
​CH
Tapi Tapi, special variations
​SG
Locks, single + double stick, Espada y Daga
​IH
Timing, precision and variations with 2 sticks
​PW
Rompida - classic/modern/empty hd drill/Appl.


*        LESSON 25*
​DK
Empty hand locks part 1
​HK
Children training in the DAV (talk & exchange)
​JG
Reactive knife with disarmings and locks
​PR
Disarming with tied (cuffed) hands
​IH
Tapi Tapi cocktails
​BE
Reversegrip techniques
​AP
Knife


*           LESSON 26*
​DK
Empty hand locks part 2
​HK
Evaluation of effort (talk &exchange)
​JG
Sticklocks and squeezes: chain concept
​CH
Double stick drills and applications
​SG
Single stick entries w. Abanico and variations
​PW
Concepts of    filipino Kick-boxing
​BE
Six count with stick and knife

* 
LESSON 27*
​DK
Final training with the presentation of the   certificates​ 


I hope this is interesting for you. 

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, what a variety of topics covered!


----------

